# Sexually abused women stars



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

:roll: Why so many women celebrities are speaking up about their personal problems being sexually molested during childhood? What it could tell us? May be molestation somehow inhanced their abilities and increaed hances for future success? Or, my be this is just a talk to add to their publicity and heroic nature to their personalities? It seems there are fewer cases like this among ordinary women.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

What in the heck.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

:withstupid:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Is that politics?? Anyways im sure its for publicity. like marriage, babies...blah blah puke uke:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

sevendogs, on behalf of the women of North Dakota I would like to thank you for living in Virginia!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sevendogs do you have a problem with women? After reviewing some of your previous posts not related to Mid East politics, it seems you have a pattern of hate with women....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#167599

Once you posted that thread, you never did return. Why?

What exactly is your point? What exactly are you trying to learn with this thread? Are you somehow looking for some kind of tacit quasi support for a hidden agenda you secretly harbor?

What gives? :huh:

Ryan

.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> sevendogs, on behalf of the women of North Dakota I would like to thank you for living in Virginia!


Now that's funny, I'm still laughin


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

wigglesworth said:


> Is that politics?? Anyways im sure its for publicity. like marriage, babies...blah blah puke uke:


No, it is just an interesting piece of statistics. Why abused momen are much more frequent among the achievers? You know, we have a lot of funded projects on the way. A lot of them are outright stupid. This one would be a good one, too. I understand that this is politically incorrect...


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> No, it is just an interesting piece of statistics. Why abused momen are much more frequent among the achievers?


Huh? Abused women are not more frequent among achievers, the only reason you hear about it is because people actually listen to those people. Nobody wants to hear about some girl who was raped by her best friend in high school, it's just not as interesting when you are not a celebrity. Unless you are famous, no one cares-including the so-called "justice system" that is really just a worthless pile of bull!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> sevendogs said:
> 
> 
> > No, it is just an interesting piece of statistics. Why abused momen are much more frequent among the achievers?
> ...


Nice post R_C! This is exactly the case. There is no statitistically significant increase in abuse cases among the stars. RC is right on the mark. The reason we hear about those in the news, is because either they want to use their celebrity to "help the cause" and bring the issue to light somehow, or some Gossip Rag wants to sell a few papers with headlines designed to stir up interest.....

Ryan

.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

What I think most people dont realise is more women than the average person can imagine were abused at one point in their lives. I honestly cant name 1 girl I dated as having never been abused. Mind you I live in a large city, but these people came from all over. Usually it was family too.

We just hear about it from the lucky few who were strong enough to speak out about what happened. Most women are so terrified that people will think less of them if its known they were abused. I can think of 3 members in my family that honestly believed their husbands would want to leave them after finding out what happened.


----------

